# Solved a mystery!



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a relatively new GT6000 (purchased from Outlet store in July 2011) and I have run it out of gas twice since I have had it. Both times I switched the gas valve to the reserve pick-up and couldn't get the mower to run. Both times (last time was a few days ago), I was about as far away from the garage as I could get (about 700 ft) and had to schlep some gas back to the mower to get it running again.  Both times, I scratched my head and wondered why the heck the reserve setting didn't work 

Today I found out why I had this problem; it turns out that the regular and reserve pick-ups that go into the tank were switched; the pick-up installed on the reserve side of the switch was actually shorter than the regular pick-up . While I had the pick-ups out of the tank, I measured the distance to the bottom of the tank and the reserve pick-up location is about 1/4" deeper than the regular pick-up; just as you would expect. So, I switched the two pick-ups and now the longer one is in the reserve location. No more getting stranded  

BTW, a tip for re-installing the pick-ups into the tank: first remove the elbow/tube from the grommet. Then, install the grommet into the tank, then insert the elbow/tube down into the grommet. Impossible to get the grommet into the gas tank hole with the elbow/tube already assembled into the grommet - I know because I spent 10 minutes trying . Dave


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have several customers that this happens to. Seems to me,the factory or the dealer isn't paying attention,when building/setting them up.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey DForal.Off topic...but I hauled into the old GE plant for about five years before they shut it down.As a matter of fact,I pulled the LAST load out,when I pulled the trailer away from the dock ,they closed the door and turned out the lights.Anyhow....just wanted tgo say hi.jc


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the tip Dave.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Really makes you wonder doesnt it? At our local sears, the tractors come in nearly fully assembled in a large crate - the dude in the back just has to do minor assembly - so most those issues are factory related - thank MTD for that.

I always said if i buy a brand new tractor ( some millenium) - id have that thing in the shed and fully apart by the second day going over it with a fine tooth comb.

I did buy a new MTD tractor back in '92 - was a local JD dealer , they assembled it - back then i never thought to give it the once over - practically drove it off the trailer and started mowing - actually it ran trouble free for well over 5 years ( i maintained it - the dealer never saw it again) - today would be a different story.


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

All the companies that made quality sold their soul japan and china who use the weakest junk they can find and then we pay over a grand for a shinney piece of junk that you wind up wrenchin on in the first mounth of ownership


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry about goin off topic and the bad spelling


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hear ya chuck


----------



## BigWhiteTurd (Oct 31, 2012)

I just got a GT6000 last week. It was built by Huskqvarna, not MTD. Not sure about previous years or models.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BigWhiteTurd said:


> I just got a GT6000 last week. It was built by Huskqvarna, not MTD. Not sure about previous years or models.




Nice GT! If you look real close at the bar code sticker under the seat it should have a date there. Mine is a 2006, and it was built by Husqvarna. If you dont mind post up the model#.


----------



## BigWhiteTurd (Oct 31, 2012)

model 917.28861.2
Serial 092712A............. is that what you wanted?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BigWhiteTurd said:


> model 917.28861.2
> Serial 092712A............. is that what you wanted?




Yes, and Thankyou. I have been compiling Craftsman model#s for awile now for future use of members, and etc. Those part# stickers dont last long some times.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Someone might correct me on this but I think your model# works out to be a 2008 model.


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

My 288611 is 2011
His 288612 is 2012

28861 is a model # and the last number is the year.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> My 288611 is 2011
> His 288612 is 2012
> 
> 28861 is a model # and the last number is the year.




Thankyou you Steve. They must have changed their numeric model# system mine is a 917.276800, and its a 2006. They change the way they put the info in the model# every so many years I guess.


----------

